# Literal Future Temple



## JM (Sep 23, 2010)

Recently I've seen some posts on another forum where the person claims Amillennialism teaches a future, literal Temple. I asked for sources and he posted a link to a Dispensational site that was arguing for the Temple.

I never read/heard a person who professed Amil and a future Temple with sacrifices....have you?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 23, 2010)

Nope. That's exclusively a Dispensational premil characteristic to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## JM (Sep 23, 2010)

That's what I had mentioned to him. I pointed out that Historic Premil, most of them, deny the idea of a future Temple...but I had to ask around. This brother is insistent.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 23, 2010)

Absolutely not.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 23, 2010)

You should recommend to him a copy of _The Temple and the Church's Mission_ by Greg Beale.


----------



## goodnews (Sep 23, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> You should recommend to him a copy of _The Temple and the Church's Mission_ by Greg Beale.



Absolutely, a fantastic read.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 23, 2010)

I was a little surprised to see a future large-scale salvation of the Jews as an Amil position -- perhaps this is what your friend was thinking about? No temple needed. After pounding through John Murray and everything else I could put my hands on, I had to agree that this is what the scriptures teach.


----------



## JM (Sep 23, 2010)

Nahhh, he's mistaken. Thanks all.


----------

